
Is there a site where I can find reviews of angel investors? - rutuldave
As most entrepreneurs find out pretty quickly, there are a lot of angel and seed investors and most of them aren&#x27;t very good.<p>Is there a site where founders can anonymously add reviews for angel&#x2F;seed investors they have worked with?
======
jeffmould
The Funded ([http://thefunded.com](http://thefunded.com)) is like Yelp for
investors, but not sure how up-to-date or if it is used at all anymore.

Edited to also add AngelList to some extent. You can find out about various
investors and track down previous investments to get opinions directly.

~~~
rutuldave
Thanks. Seems like thefunded.com was created when MySpace was a thing.
AngelList is just more of LinkedIn. Nothing but positive reviews ("where all
the women are strong, all the men are good-looking, and all the children are
above average")

